# Roll Call



## dalyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello there! I am new to the forum as of yesterday. My name is Dalyn and I live in Vancouver Canada. I'm a stay at home mom with two beautiful daughters and in these last few years I've really developed my culinary skills. I know absolutely NOBODY up here that smokes, so I'm excited to make it my 'thing'.

I own a simple smoker, The Masterchef vertical smoker, using charcoal. Obviously my skill set is minimal but I'm a quick learner. I look forward to everyone's input and help. After the chicken I smoked last night - I don't see myself cooking it any other way from now on.

So greetings from Canada! *dalyn


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2012)

Again, Dylan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF and a wonderful Culinary experience...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

There are "NO" dumb questions on this Forum , so ask away and let us send you on a Gastronomic quest you will forever relish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I'm proud of that , it sounds good).Hehehe

For now , stay with small things such as Chicken , Country Style Ribs , Fatties and an occasional Porrk Butt . All the directions are here , if you can't find them , ask us...

have fun and...


----------



## rdknb (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF, you will love it here.  Great people Great advise.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF and the wonderful world of smoked food!!!! Glad to have you here! 

Here's a link to TulsaJeff's Free Smoking Basics e-course if you are interested - you can sign up here:[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]  [/font]http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello Dayln and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## nvanhorn (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey there fellow Vancouverite, welcome. I am new here as well, and to smoking, but so far I have learned a lot from here; the people here are very friendly and knowledgeable. I can tell this is going to be a delicious summer!!!


----------



## halifaxsmoker (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey. Dalyn, I am looking at the same smoker you have.  How do you like it?  Pros/cons?

I was going to build my own but if this one is good I may put off the home built one till the fall. 

Roger


----------



## dalyn (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey there. It works well, but it does loose a lot of smoke due to it not being a tight fit. i'm going to get some sort of fire safe fabric/sealer i think. i wish the little doors for adding more charcoal were bigger.

I think it's a good starter smoker! *d


----------



## headdungsmoker (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Dayln, welcome to the forum. I'm just over the hills to your east in Calgary and while new to the forum, have been smoking for about 10 years off and and on. Learned my basic skills in Texas but this is a great place to learn a lot more.

HDS (aka Kevin)


----------



## rookiesmoker18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome Dalyn, and happy smoking!!!


----------



## halifaxsmoker (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dalyn, I will try to apply the heat resistant gaskets when I put it together. Cdn bass has it on sale ending today for$ 59.99.


----------



## jndkoliop (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome and good luck to you!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 24, 2012)

welcome to SMF


----------

